# New homeowner - At whitts end - Looking to try Humates etc.



## MOEB74 (Jul 14, 2019)

I'll give you a quick rundown of where Im currently at: The home is previously owned, old home owner didnt care at all. The front yard is some kind of warm season grass, backyard was smoked no grass all weeds and dirt. The soil is very sandy here as well... I got grass to grow out back, looks great spring time but summer time it dies off. The front stays pretty good... Looking to aerate and over-seed this fall again.

Ive tried Milorganite which helps, Ive done Jonathan Green and that works too. Im looking to try and get the soil healthier with out spending an arm and a leg.

Any suggestions on what to use? I think I want to use a humic acid or something and kelp. From what Ive been reading it seems to be a good combo at 5:1. Problem is there isnt any REAL dosing information out there.

Ive found this bulk powder and seems cheap, makes a LOT of concentrate too: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00912FRO2/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=A1I0HX534SI4W3&psc=1

And of course Andersons: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D9F3QY0/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_2?smid=AHSHTV2HDJOX7&psc=1

I know about Kelp4Less but I cant find the coupons people talk about on that website... Ive also read about the Extreme blend w/aminos : https://www.kelp4less.com/shop/powder-extreme-blend/

I think Im still going to do Milorganite/Pro-care (Lowes brand) but again I want to add something to help with the dirt/making it stronger/more resilient etc. Any and all help is much appreciate on this!

Thanks guys.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Where are you? All I can think of for DMV is Division of Motor Vehicles. You have a warm season grass in the front and apparently are seeding a cool season grass in the back which dies in the summer. Maybe a warm season grass would work better for you? A lot of the warm season grasses are installed by sod or plugs, not seeds, and when seeded, they are planted in late spring. I have no experience with the products you're asking about so can't comment. However, you ask about soil improvement and I do have a suggestion there. Organic matter helps increase the soil life. So in the fall mulch mow your leaves, leaving them in bits on the lawn. If you don't have many leaves, maybe you can pick up bags of leaves from neighbors. Spread them out and mow them. It will probably take a couple of passes to get them cut up good. Mow them every few days as they fall and they won't overwhelm your mower. The pieces fall between the grass blades and soon disappear. In general also leave your grass clippings on the lawn. Besides providing organic matter to the soil, the clippings also help fertilize.


----------



## MOEB74 (Jul 14, 2019)

Virginiagal - Delaware Md Virgina. Really MD. Im just trying to get an established lawn before I go changing stuff around. We're not sure how long we plan on staying here, as we may move soon.

I have TONS of leaves and have to cut them up three times or so fall time. I do leave them on the ground along with my clippings..

I think the grass in the back is dying off because the soil isnt great. Ive had tests done and its not BAD but something is going on not sure what.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Maryland, transition zone where neither warm season or cool season grow especially well. Ok, that makes sense then that you have a warm season grass in the front but are planting cool season in the back. Have you checked for debris, rocks, etc under the surface that could be causing problems? Cool season grass is going to suffer in the summer in the transition zone no matter what. It just doesn't do photosynthesis well in hot weather. We can try to keep it alive but it's not going to thrive until cooler weather.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maybe post some pictures and your soil results to aid in figuring out what is wrong.


----------

